# Px4 Storm jamming first bullet only



## sitlet (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey all, bought my px4 9mm new a few months ago. Probably ran about 200 rounds through it. Had a few jamming issues the first time I took it out, so to rule out the mag springs, I've left them fully loaded since then. Fast forward to today, just about every first round I chambered jammed, bullet was stuck at about a 45 degree angle.

Was using both Remington and Winchester target rounds. Never had any jam after the first bullet. The only time the first bullet chambered correctly was when I chambered it very quickly, which I don't like to do as I like to see the bullet get into the chamber. 

Any thoughts? I fully disassembled it today while shooting and didn't see any issue, other than slightly more oil than should have been. Gun is fully cleaned after every shoot.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

sitlet said:


> Hey all, bought my px4 9mm new a few months ago. Probably ran about 200 rounds through it. Had a few jamming issues the first time I took it out, so to rule out the mag springs, I've left them fully loaded since then. Fast forward to today, just about every first round I chambered jammed, bullet was stuck at about a 45 degree angle.
> 
> Was using both Remington and Winchester target rounds. Never had any jam after the first bullet. *The only time the first bullet chambered correctly was when I chambered it very quickly*, which I don't like to do as I like to see the bullet get into the chamber.
> 
> Any thoughts? I fully disassembled it today while shooting and didn't see any issue, other than slightly more oil than should have been. Gun is fully cleaned after every shoot.


I think you've already found out how to solve your problem.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

desertman said:


> I think you've already found out how to solve your problem.


Yep, I agree


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree. That's not how to chamber a round, not if you want it to go into battery properly. Try normally racking or sling-shotting the slide and see if that solves your problem. Also, this would be a good time to read the instructions to see what Beretta says on this.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

First round, are you cycling the barrel or releasing slide stop?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't mean to be insulting, but "Riding the Slide" is a beginner's mistake. You can mis-feed any semi automatic doing this. Pull the slide back and release it sharply. Why do you want to watch it feed? Freudian?


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm confused what OP means by chambering quickly. And why is it bad?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

He wrote: "The only time the first bullet chambered correctly was when I chambered it very quickly..."
In context with all the rest that he wrote, I believe that "I chambered it very quickly" means that he just pulled the slide back, and then let it fly forward freely.
This is the better method of chambering the first round from a magazine (that's either full or partly full).

He wrote that he wanted "to see the bullet get into the chamber."
Doing this slows the slide down, and thus applies much less into-the-chamber force to the cartridge (not "bullet") than is necessary to properly do the job of cleanly and quickly chambering the cartridge every time.

In most cases, the tip of the bullet of the "incoming" cartridge strikes against, and is guided by, some part of the barrel (for instance, the so-called "barrel hood").
If the chambering is done slowly, the bullet's friction against the guiding surface will slow the process down enough to cause a mis-feed or jam.


----------

